# Pole Barn - Ag use - No permit needed??



## 8nchuck

I was talking to my neighbors during the season and they put up a 24X 40 pole barn next to their camp ( 500+ acres). When I asked about the permit fee they said that the township told them because they were going to store the tractors and disk, plows and stuff in it the would not need a permit ( Ag use). They do not farm any, all wooded, except food plots 

I have 40 acres and have my tractor, plows, disk and stuff also up north. I would like to put a 24 X 40 also.

They said I should be able to do the same thing, being as it will be for my tractors and such to do my food plots

Does anyone know if this is true??


----------



## jpollman

Doesn't sound right to me but a quick call to the local building department where your property is located will get you the answer. You want to be sure BEFORE you start the process. 

John


----------



## Krackerracing

YEah call the building dept. I know my area you dont need a land use permit from the township but you do need a permit. All townships are different.


----------



## Big Reds

Every township has different rules and regs regarding fees permits and such. Building permits are based mostly on the cost of projects and are relativley inexpensive in comparison to a 34,000 truck which lasts only ten years! Give the local township a call, they will be happy to address your concerns.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

Ag use... is Ag use...
If your located in a township, call them. But generally yes, ag use, no permits, lower taxes...


----------



## GVSUKUSH

In the Township I work in, an "Ag" or "Farm" building is a building used to house farm equipment, seed, fertilizer, etc. Things commonly used in conjuction with farm operations. It's usually at the descretion of the Zoning Administrator/ Building Inspector as to if they consider it a "Farm" building or not. Farm buildings do not need permits, however, some townships require minimum setbacks and have different rules if they stable animals in the building.


----------



## glnmiller

Ag use or not I have never heard of not needing a building permit, which is done so the building meets codes and gets inspected. Ag use usually only gets you waived on a land use permit.


----------



## jpollman

Actually building permits do help insure that buildings are constructed safely to code. But they also help the city keep track of improvements so that they can TAX you on them. They'll get their money any way they can!

John


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Greenhouses for agriculture use also do not need permits. I attended my township meetings during the zoning hearing upgrades and made sure that permissible agriculture use was reduced to 2-acres. That was to help suburb small businesses under the right-to-farm act. The up-north green house can also be adapted to smaller lots with some imagination. Just don't grow pot to pay for it.


----------



## atp500

I have been a Township Trustee for many years and I am the Zoning Board Vice Pres. The info given here is correct. Check with your Township. Each Township can set their own rules about needing permits.

However, the State of Michigan has said that Ag buildings do not need a building permit. They do need a zoning permit to make sure of proper setbacks, side yards etc.

Bottom line----CHECK with YOUR TPWNSHIP!!!!

Ken


----------



## Hamilton Reef

atp500 said:


> I They do need a zoning permit to make sure of proper setbacks, side yards etc. Bottom line----CHECK with YOUR TPWNSHIP!


Ken, I knew about setbacks, but forgot to mention it. Thanks for covering that.


----------



## 8nchuck

Talked to the township. They said they have no zoning so check with the county. I will look into the ag use more closely. I just hate to have them come in and rape me with the taxes on a $6000.00 building. I heard that I may be able to get the PA116 tax help on the land which will keep the taxes the same. I plant Clover, Buckwheat, Rye Grain, Turnips.

Just checked the Michigan. Gov page.

According to it you do not need a permit to build the pole barn for AG use. Here is the link to the pdf page. Look on page 4 of 4 left hand side. well except for local zonings and setbacks

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/cis/dleg_bcc_feb01_212787_7.pdf


----------

